# etching



## lucia84

Hola me podeis ayudar a traducir esta frase?

autoclaving the Na2SiO3 stock solution in a glass container may result in "etching" of the glass and precipitation

he visto significados de etching como aguafuerte y grabado pero no me convencen,¿hay alguno mas?

muchas gracias


----------



## emege

Yo lo traduciría como "grabado al ácido".


----------



## Harmattan

Sí, algo así. Etching es grabar algo en hueco con la acción de un ácido (que lo "muerde").


----------



## tazx

Creo que "grabado" no es muy adecuado, porque significa marcar intencionalmente el material.
Tal vez "deslustre del vidrio".


----------



## Arrius

Entonces, *corroer*?


----------



## tazx

"Corrosión" también podría valer, pero es una palabra que se asocia casi siempre al deterioro de los metales.


----------



## emege

Anda, es verdad. No me había fijado en que no es intencionado... De todos modos, sólo conozco el término "etching" como la aplicación de un ácido para grabar (o corroer) la superficie de un material. Se emplea para grabar las planchas para estampación de grabados, y también para grabar vidrios al ácido. Quizás corroer es corecto, sí.


----------



## lucia84

muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas


----------



## lpfr

lucia84 said:


> he visto significados de etching como aguafuerte y grabado pero no me convencen,¿hay alguno mas?


  Aunque es muy tarde para la consulta original, tal vez esto pueda servir a otros.

  En este caso, y en otros, se puede traducir "etching" como "decapado", es decir un proceso que quita o arranca la capa superficial.


----------



## Polarograma

Hola,

¿Qué os parece *disolver* en este contexto?. Además, si se coloca entre comillas puede que refuerce la idea de que es un proceso no deseado.

Un saludo.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, en este caso es una forma de disolución. Pero de muy poca disolución. Solo la capa superficial se disuelve y el resultado es que el vidrio pierde la transparencia y toma un aspecto "esmerilado". Aunque formalmente pueda calificarse de "disolución", no es lo mismo que la disolución de sal en el agua. Por eso hace falta una palabra diferente.


----------

